# Can you push back your PCD date?



## BentZero (Aug 17, 2012)

Once you're assigned your date are you able to push it back at all just in case it doesn't work for you? If so, how far back can you move it? Thanks.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

BentZero said:


> Once you're assigned your date are you able to push it back at all just in case it doesn't work for you? If so, how far back can you move it? Thanks.


I believe the maximum they allow you to push it back beyond their originally assigned date is 30 days. If all you need is a couple of weeks, then that will definitely be approved.

Good luck!


----------



## BentZero (Aug 17, 2012)

Excellent, thanks! I'm placing my order monday!


----------



## BentZero (Aug 17, 2012)

Order placed!!!


----------



## 335Fanatic (Aug 6, 2009)

Ninong said:


> I believe the maximum they allow you to push it back beyond their originally assigned date is 30 days. If all you need is a couple of weeks, then that will definitely be approved.
> 
> Good luck!


Can you please confirm whether I understand it correctly?

1. You submit your preferred dates
2. BMW comes back with their first available date (which might match one of your preferred dates OR be a completely different date either before or after)
3. If you don't like their suggested date, the range of dates you can choose from will be between their suggested date and suggested date+30

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

335Fanatic said:


> Can you please confirm whether I understand it correctly?
> 
> 1. You submit your preferred dates
> 2. BMW comes back with their first available date (which might match one of your preferred dates OR be a completely different date either before or after)
> ...


After your car clears US Customs and the VPC, it will get trucked to the PC. The PC will send you a notice of available dates. It is my understand that you can ask them to hold your car at the Performance Center for a maximum of 30 days to suit your personal schedule. At least that is what has been posted.

That sometimes comes up because the customer finds that his car arrived sooner than he planned and he really can't take off from work during the time period his car will be ready for him to pick it up.

That example came from a customer who did European Delivery with redelivery at the PC. If you ordered your car for Performance Center delivery (not ED) and you don't like the dates they have offered you, then you should get that straight with your client advisor at the time you're placing your order. I assume that you can still get the PC to hold your car for you a maximum of 30 days although for most people we're only talking about maybe two weeks.

This sort of question is always one that you have to take up with your client advisor. Just know that sometimes the customer's plans change AFTER he has set up his Performance Center delivery and he decides he needs to wait a couple of weeks or so after his scheduled delivery date. Can he change his mind and ask them to hold the car longer: yes. Talk to your client advisor about doing something like that.


----------



## 335Fanatic (Aug 6, 2009)

Ninong said:


> After your car clears US Customs and the VPC, it will get trucked to the PC. The PC will send you a notice of available dates. It is my understand that you can ask them to hold your car at the Performance Center for a maximum of 30 days to suit your personal schedule. At least that is what has been posted.
> 
> That sometimes comes up because the customer finds that his car arrived sooner than he planned and he really can't take off from work during the time period his car will be ready for him to pick it up.
> 
> ...


I see. Thanks for the explanation.
"After your car clears US Customs and the VPC, it will get trucked to the PC. The PC will send you a notice of available dates."
The above only applies to ED cars, right?

Somehow my understanding of this process for the non-ED cars was a little different. AFAIK, PCD date can't be chosen at the time of ordering the car. Only after a car is built and assigned to a ship, the PCD date can be "negotiated". And that's where the 30 day window comes into play. Can you please correct me if I am wrong?


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

335Fanatic said:


> I see. Thanks for the explanation.
> "After your car clears US Customs and the VPC, it will get trucked to the PC. The PC will send you a notice of available dates."
> The above only applies to ED cars, right?
> 
> Somehow my understanding of this process for the non-ED cars was a little different. AFAIK, PCD date can't be chosen at the time of ordering the car. Only after a car is built and assigned to a ship, the PCD date can be "negotiated". And that's where the 30 day window comes into play. Can you please correct me if I am wrong?


All I can tell you is what was posted previously and that was that the Performance Center was willing to delay delivery for a customer because his plans changed and he wasn't able to take off from work on the dates he had originally planned. He wanted them to delay his scheduled delivery by two weeks and they agreed. Then a client advisor posted that they can push a delivery back by as much as 30 days maximum if the customer's plans change.

I'm not sure I understand what you mean when you say the PCD date can be "negotiated?" What's to negotiate? You tell the dealership the dates you want and they tell you if they can get that for you but I don't call that negotiation. 

My assumption is that the Performance Center is willing to store a customer's car for 30 days beyond the agreed upon delivery date if they have to. In all cases, you should discuss something like that with your client advisor.


----------



## 335Fanatic (Aug 6, 2009)

Ninong said:


> All I can tell you is what was posted previously and that was that the Performance Center was willing to delay delivery for a customer because his plans changed and he wasn't able to take off from work on the dates he had originally planned. He wanted them to delay his scheduled delivery by two weeks and they agreed. Then a client advisor posted that they can push a delivery back by as much as 30 days maximum if the customer's plans change.
> 
> I'm not sure I understand what you mean when you say the PCD date can be "negotiated?" What's to negotiate? You tell the dealership the dates you want and they tell you if they can get that for you but I don't call that negotiation.
> 
> My assumption is that the Performance Center is willing to store a customer's car for 30 days beyond the agreed upon delivery date if they have to. In all cases, you should discuss something like that with your client advisor.


Understood, thanks Ninong.


----------



## LSU Tiger Wes (Dec 17, 2015)

If you are NOT doing ED, you can schedule PCD two weeks prior to production. Initial scheduling is done through CA. You can change the date once scheduled. Just email the Performance Center. Once I saw my car was on a ship I emailed them about getting an earlier date and heard back with several days, the earliest of which was 10 days prior to my previously scheduled date. 

My understanding is ED cars are not scheduled until they clear customs or the VPC, since ED cars take longer to clear customs. Probably more likely there is damage to repair (wheel scuffs, etc. which occurred during ED).


----------



## BentZero (Aug 17, 2012)

LSU Tiger Wes said:


> If you are NOT doing ED, you can schedule PCD two weeks prior to production. Initial scheduling is done through CA. You can change the date once scheduled. Just email the Performance Center. Once I saw my car was on a ship I emailed them about getting an earlier date and heard back with several days, the earliest of which was 10 days prior to my previously scheduled date.
> 
> My understanding is ED cars are not scheduled until they clear customs or the VPC, since ED cars take longer to clear customs. Probably more likely there is damage to repair (wheel scuffs, etc. which occurred during ED).


Hmmm, I'm going to give this a shot.


----------

